# Russia Wanted Trump, Doesn't Make Sense.



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Trump wants a stronger military, Trump wants to rebuild America infrastructure, wants to make America strong, secure and great again. Why on Earth would Russia aka Putin want Trump to be POTUS? Obama was doing everything he could do to tear America apart, and Hillary vowed to follow in his footsteps, if someone wanted a weak dysfunctional America you would be hard pressed to find a better candidate than Hillary Clinton. It doesn't make any sense, not to me anyway. If there is something I am not seeing by all means enlighten me.
I tell you what is happening, all this Russia/Trump crap is just wasting time and effort. Our elected officials need to get in gear and start doing the things to heal our country, and quit this nickel dime bullshit. There is just too much that needs to be done to waste time on such crap.
My mother, rest her soul, used to say you should sweep off your own porch before pointing fingers at your neighbor's. United States has had our nose's in other countries politics for years, perhaps we should take a look at ourselves?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great post, Dave!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good post. Thing is this Russia crap makes no sense because it is all fabricated by the Left. Trump laid out his agenda to right this ship from the very beginning. With a majority in the house and Senate Trump has a very good opportunity to get things done and the left knows this. They failed, miserably I might add, at installing their candidate and keeping their seats. The only thing left in their playbook is to distract and obstruct, by any means necessary, Trump from fixing all the crap Obama and the globalists worked to destroy.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Good post. Thing is this Russia crap makes no sense because it is all fabricated by the Left. Trump laid out his agenda to right this ship from the very beginning. With a majority in the house and Senate Trump has a very good opportunity to get things done and the left knows this. They failed, miserably I might add, at installing their candidate and keeping their seats. The only thing left in their playbook is to distract and obstruct, by any means necessary, Trump from fixing all the crap Obama and the globalists worked to destroy.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Trump is working against those who were the major backers of him - the Conservatives.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...reedom-caucus-primary-challenge-fight/521307/

Being the "negotiator," he is willing to toss us under the bus while standing the the Establishment. I see no reason to trust him about anything, now.


----------



## jagular (Feb 6, 2016)

While I don't believe in the Russian "connection" and election "hack", I think it's plausible to believe that they would "prefer" one candidate over another, especially when one candidate is a war hawk who is pointing at them for everything. At least with Trump they may have better odds of avoiding a conflict. Trump wasn't a politician so he doesn't come with the typical "Russia is evil" tag that other, more established, candidates seem to have. By no means do I think Russia is an ally, we'd be fools to push their buttons.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Definitely didn't want Hillary who planned to never have any diplomatic relations with Putin and of'course, promised more sanctions! Whom did you expect us to "prefer"?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Trump is not a bush / McCain / Clinton like war monger. He will not commit troops to battles against Russian or even Chinese interest which I'm ok with but it's going to enable Putin and China to push him around a little.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

TG said:


> Definitely didn't want Hillary who planned to never have any diplomatic relations with Putin and of'course, promised more sanctions! Whom did you expect us to "prefer"?


Can't agree. Putin bought Hillary look at the corp deals and donations tomher foundation over the uranium. They knew how to buy Hillary they might be able to get at trump for a lot less based on my prior post.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Can't agree. Putin bought Hillary look at the corp deals and donations tomher foundation over the uranium. They knew how to buy Hillary they might be able to get at trump for a lot less based on my prior post.


Obviously, this didn't work LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep trying to tell yall..liberals aint rational and do not respond to rational exchanges of information. No use to try to convince them of anything. They must be approached on an Spiritual level...by praying for the Father to draw them to His Son. Thats the only cure for liberalism.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

TG said:


> Obviously, this didn't work LOL


 Actually it did they now own more uranium because of it.
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/...ssed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html?_r=0


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I was commenting on your elections.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

The Democratic party wants a war with Russia. Obama was surrounding them with troops and weapons. Obama overthrow the Ukraine government because they were too friendly with Russia. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

I believe Putin was under the impression that Trump would've been a better candidate for helping him destroy ISIS than Killary would've been.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Trump wants a stronger military, Trump wants to rebuild America infrastructure, wants to make America strong, secure and great again. Why on Earth would Russia aka Putin want Trump to be POTUS? Obama was doing everything he could do to tear America apart, and Hillary vowed to follow in his footsteps, if someone wanted a weak dysfunctional America you would be hard pressed to find a better candidate than Hillary Clinton. It doesn't make any sense, not to me anyway. If there is something I am not seeing by all means enlighten me.
> I tell you what is happening, all this Russia/Trump crap is just wasting time and effort. Our elected officials need to get in gear and start doing the things to heal our country, and quit this nickel dime bullshit. There is just too much that needs to be done to waste time on such crap.
> My mother, rest her soul, used to say you should sweep off your own porch before pointing fingers at your neighbor's. United States has had our nose's in other countries politics for years, perhaps we should take a look at ourselves?


Never let the Truth get in the way of a good story....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> The Democratic party wants a war with Russia. Obama was surrounding them with troops and weapons. Obama overthrow the Ukraine government because they were too friendly with Russia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


. The Dems want a war with Russia? Obama over threw Ukraine?...We had surrounded them?

I'm sorry , but today I am from Missouri...you got to show me.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> You sir, appear to have the investigative nose of a mannequin ..... The Dems want a war with Russia? Obama over threw Ukraine?...We had surrounded them?
> 
> I'm sorry , but today I am from Missouri...you got to show me.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...rive-europe-support-nato-anti-russian-buildup

https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/russia-fsu/2014-08-18/why-ukraine-crisis-west-s-fault

All opinion but I think it's valid

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

OakOwl said:


> Hundreds Of US Tanks Arrive In Europe To Support NATO Anti-Russian Buildup | Zero Hedge
> 
> https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/russia-fsu/2014-08-18/why-ukraine-crisis-west-s-fault
> 
> ...


They did make some valid points. It did appear that NATO was building up to provoke Putin.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

inceptor said:


> They did make some valid points. It did appear that NATO was building up to provoke Putin.


Troops in Norway Poland Lithuania all over. Obama was getting ready for war. Obama is the only president to be at war for eight years

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> Hundreds Of US Tanks Arrive In Europe To Support NATO Anti-Russian Buildup | Zero Hedge
> 
> https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/russia-fsu/2014-08-18/why-ukraine-crisis-west-s-fault
> 
> ...


I will concede that a large part of those are true statements, however its in some of the assumptions it falls a little loose.

EU/US expansion into Ukraine and Ukraine looking towards EU/US most likely did cause Russia to move in to assert its dominance in Crimea...

The movement of SF and NATO forces was simply to throw a line in the sand that basically said..."Ok...you get Crimea...but not the whole of Ukraine and the region."

It was a major loss as to true show of force towards Russia and if it was an attempt to goad Russia into war....it was like a kid calling a grown up "a big fat stupid head"...something more to be laughed at than reacted to any other way.

To me, it was done more likely to attempt to impress upon the Muslim world that Obama is a man of great power...but it failed.

Dems want an unrest with Russia so that the US people have an enemy they can look down upon, while at the same time they want to make Trump and Republicans look like War Mongers at best....or Conspirators to Russian domination at worst.

But I have no doubt that EU and US leaders/industry was eyeing business opportunities in the Ukraine that now are a little more difficult to get done


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OakOwl said:


> Troops in Norway Poland Lithuania all over. Obama was getting ready for war. Obama is the only president to be at war for eight years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And not one news reported Anti War protest....Those folks have lost all credibility...

There is a reason we had eight years of war under him....He attempted to snatch Defeat from the Jaws of victory...what was two theaters of operations became five...and he refused to wage the sort of warfare that would win it (a strategic one vice a political one). Had he done any less...it would have ended like Vietnam and he would go down in history for that....and war is good for industry, which is good for economies, which is good for people who steal money through taxes.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I keep trying to tell yall..liberals aint rational and do not respond to rational exchanges of information. No use to try to convince them of anything. They must be approached on an Spiritual level...by praying for the Father to draw them to His Son. Thats the only cure for liberalism.


I really like what you said, . . . and I truly believe it will cure it.

But as a very last resort, . . . bullets, clubs, and those Saturday morning gallows curbed a few of em too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I keep trying to tell yall..liberals aint rational and do not respond to rational exchanges of information. No use to try to convince them of anything. They must be approached on an Spiritual level...by praying for the Father to draw them to His Son. Thats the only cure for liberalism.


This ^^^^^^ ...... Thanks bigwheel.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Considering that the Russians know they can buy the Clintons, I never understood why the 
liberal keep saying that the Russian wanted trump to win. I have heard recently on Fox 
that Putin was "embarrassed" by the Clintons and he was so pi$$ed at them he would do 
anything to prevent Hillary from gaining the presidency. I suppose it could be why.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Trump is working against those who were the major backers of him - the Conservatives.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...reedom-caucus-primary-challenge-fight/521307/
> 
> Being the "negotiator," he is willing to toss us under the bus while standing the the Establishment. I see no reason to trust him about anything, now.


Funny guy. Just because Mr. T is a realist about what can and can not get accomplished in this current political climate and isn't standing 4 square with you on the ultra right wing adgenda he's no better than Hillary in your opinion.

You all think that almost 50 years of the left's agenda can be turned around in one presidential term. That almost as foolish as the thoughts that a democrat president would have totally abolished the 2nd amendment the first day they were in office.

Changing the current course of the USofA without a major catastrophic upheaval is going to take time and a consistent long range philosophy


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I will concede that a large part of those are true statements, however its in some of the assumptions it falls a little loose.
> 
> EU/US expansion into Ukraine and Ukraine looking towards EU/US most likely did cause Russia to move in to assert its dominance in Crimea...
> 
> ...


Old SF we've had numerous occasions over the last 60 or so years of trip wire units. Units that would guarentee a full scale US Military response should an enemy be foolish enough to cross the line and engage them. Just look at the folks we had in the Sinai since Carter's time, or our forces at Panmunjan in Korea.

While small in numbers Americans tend to get real upset when they get slaughtered


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

There was information I saw, I forget where, that said that Russia basically counted Trump out of the running in August I think it was...just like most other people did. Seems pretty clear, and I think the leftist press even gets this, but they won't admit it, after all, they're putting on a show...seems clear that IF Wikileaks was a front for Putin, then Putin was releasing things on Hillary because he was convinced she would win, and he simply wanted to do what he could to discredit her as much as he could, to weaken her, to try and weaken the American president. But, didn't happen that way, lol. Nothing was stolen of course. People voted AGAINST Hillary, and against the status quo. Pretty simple actually.


----------

